

Show HN: Sweetheart.io – Monthly, Romantic Postcards - david_shaw
https://sweetheart.io

======
david_shaw
I built Sweetheart.io for myself, originally -- then had several friends
request access so they could send postcards, too.

The basic idea is that you can subscribe your
girlfriend/wife/husband/boyfriend* to receive small tokens of your love every
month -- in this case, well-designed and romantic postcards with a sweet
message on them.

The potential "downsides" to this idea are people perceiving this as being
lazy, or automating something that should be personal. In my opinion, though,
it _is_ sweet to subscribe a loved one to a service like this -- my wife is
very happy when she receives her monthly card in the mail!

* While I'm targeting men -> women from a marketing perspective, I've made sure to keep all of the cards gender-neutral, so any partner can enjoy this service :)

~~~
sidviswanathan
Cool idea, simple and easy.

Quick question - $7 actually seems pretty cheap to me for 12 cards, how are
you able to cover the cost of postage and the card cost? Is mailing a postcard
cheaper than the normal postage rate?

~~~
david_shaw
Aha -- it's $7 _per month,_ so it more than makes up for it. However, that
comment alone makes me think maybe the pricing is a little too aggressive?

Would $5/mo be easier to swallow?

------
sherril8
It's a cool idea but a few suggestions:

-No mention if international addresses are okay.

-Seems a little expensive.

-Needs more examples of cards.

-Would be nice if it pings you by email a few days before the card prints/sends so you can add your own personal message.

~~~
david_shaw
Hey, those are all awesome suggestions.

\- _Right now_ I'm doing U.S. only, just because the pricing gets a little
weird otherwise.

\- I'm with you on the examples of different examples of cards; I have several
made (and our designers are working on other ones that should be out soon), so
that's super valuable feedback.

\- I think I can A/B test some pricing. I wouldn't want to go below $5, but $7
was -- to be honest -- sort of dartboard pricing. If I change the price, I'll
credit the difference * months paid to existing accounts :)

\- Yeah, I've thought about custom messages. It would be a cool feature, and
probably wouldn't be that difficult to implement. I'll see what I can do
tonight!

Thanks for feedback, it's awesome to have some constructive criticism to work
on! I'm also not a designer, so I've been tweaking the landing page/copy a
little bit, too.

------
bramgg
[http://i.imgur.com/Cx8eULG.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Cx8eULG.jpg)

